# Tell it like it is



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

Found this on web


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

priceless


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

yes sir! WTF kind of **** is this!!!! love it!


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

that is the first letters of his kids names william,tina and frank


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Water Tight Flush


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wednesday, Thursday, Friday...............


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

wipe that fart


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm raining on the parade :yes:. 

Looks like photoshop to me. The WTF is a similar but different font and is very slightly darker than the rest.

Would someone actually name their company that? I doubt it.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the wednesday, thursday, friday one. wouldn't that be nice? work 3 off 4. If I could pay the bills that way I'm in. I saw one in my area the other day. It was a tree trimming-lawn service (what a combination huh?) The company name was "Who cut one?" Another in my area is a chimney sweeper called "Ash Wipers". Jury's still out on the funny names.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I'm raining on the parade :yes:.
> 
> Looks like photoshop to me. The WTF is a similar but different font and is very slightly darker than the rest.
> 
> Would someone actually name their company that? I doubt it.


 
You're probalby right but there's really only one way to be sure. I'll have Rick run the plates.


















Paul


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Where's the fudge?


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Doubt its real either


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

Why try fixin it


----------

